

Apple Walks Away from Web Apps - louismg
http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/04/with-iapps-surging-apple-seemingly.html

======
maigret
My bank has a iOS app where the iOS part is basically a browser + an icon, the
rest is all an HTTPS web app. So actually, web apps are still possible. It
goes in the sense of Apple not to emphasize the technology behind it, rather
emphasize the packaging and integration. I know Apple prefers native apps, but
they'll have to accept web apps to stay relevant in the age of multiple
platform mobile.

------
nvictor
God do I hate sensationalism.

~~~
louismg
I thought this was fair. In what way do you see Apple promoting Web apps in
the way they once did?

~~~
pohl
I can't speak for nvictor, but I think the headline equates a lack of
promotion with walking away from web apps altogether. Perhaps "Apple's web app
directory spends one quarter unmaintained" would have been less sensational.
But, then, that would place all of the content in the headline and all you'd
need is a tweet.

